# Stackable Washer And Dryer



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey all,

I know there are some stack-able 110V washers and dryers out there. I was wondering if anyone on here had added a unit like that. I've searched and found a few, but no specs or anything. I''m wondering if I could make this work with my 30A service that I have or if I would have to upgrade to 50A..

Has anyone gone this route? I'd like to stay away from a gas dryer as that would get kind of expensive. I travel for a living and having a WD setup would be ideal.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think that you are going to find a dryer that runs on 110 and that can run on a 30 amp service, the dryer alone would probably need at least 20 amps, but probably more. The other issue is the location of where you wound install the W/D setup. If it is towards the back of the trailer you will be better off, but if it is located up front you may have some pin weight issues. I am not familiar with the floorplan, but I believe your particular trailer is already over the payload capacity of your truck, The trailer itself may be under the 10,300 rating of the truck, but finding 5th wheels with a pin weight of under 1500 pounds is not easy.

I don't want to knock the Tundra, I have driven one, but it just didn't suit my needs, but I have seen 5th wheel hitches put in them, and trailers put on to that that did some major damage to the 4" frame in the back of the Tundra.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Send a PM to "BritsOnTour". They installed stacking washer/dryer in their 301BQ.


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Need 50 amp service. I think all rv dyers are 110 Volts. They take double the time to dry over your normal in house stuff.

If its just 1 or 2 people they work great. For a family the rv type dont do well.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

All 5ers have the washer/dryer up front if the model is a front bedroom model. There will be no pin weight issues. The combo is less than 100lbs. You wont feel the weight.

This would also hold true on a bumper pull.

Just put the combo where it makes since in the trailer. The weight isnt an issue. They are very light. I can lift a stackable unit myself pretty easy. Granted Im a big guy, but a big sack ao feed is haevier than a stackable wd combo.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Need 50 amp service. I think all rv dyers are 110 Volts. They take double the time to dry over your normal in house stuff.
> 
> If its just 1 or 2 people they work great. For a family the rv type dont do well.


BritsOnTour have a family of five....they seem to be doing well with theirs.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Need 50 amp service. I think all rv dyers are 110 Volts. They take double the time to dry over your normal in house stuff.
> 
> If its just 1 or 2 people they work great. For a family the rv type dont do well.


BritsOnTour have a family of five....they seem to be doing well with theirs.
[/quote]

Family of SIX







- can't miss a kid, LOL!

We have the stackable w/d (a Kenmore), runs on 110/*15amp*, electric. It's the kind that many apartments or rental houses have. I cannot run both w and d at the same time but if I do one or two loads a day, I can easily keep up with our laundry (including that of 2 little girls who don't believe in the 'one outfit a day' rule, LOL!). Bedding for all 5 beds (we have duvets so that includes duvet covers) usually means 3 loads but if I start in the morning I can do w.d.w.d.w.d and still have everything back on by bedtime (no space for carrying more than one spare set of bedding for middle of the night emergencies!).

Dave did put in an additional socket that plugs into the 15amp power cable on the electric post of a cs if there is one, that way we can keep the w/d on a separate circuit from either our plug-in heater or micro/a.c. He seemed to do this pretty quickly! Obviously we can run it just on the regular trailer power, which we have done, but when the dryer's on, it likes to suck all the energy and doesn't tend to like sharing, esp with a/c! The washer takes about 40 minutes and the clothes are usually dry within about an hour.

The w/d plumbing took a bit more time and creativity using the pecs piping but we have not had any problems and it's been in the camper and used VERY frequently every week since November. Just a heads-up if you go this route, depending on what's in the washer, the trailer can 'rock' a bit on the spin cycle!

We did research the rv w/d units and decided against them as the dryer portion just tumbles the clothes and the process takes a long time - would not have worked for our family.

Hope this helps, Ali


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Need 50 amp service. I think all rv dyers are 110 Volts. They take double the time to dry over your normal in house stuff.
> 
> If its just 1 or 2 people they work great. For a family the rv type dont do well.


BritsOnTour have a family of five....they seem to be doing well with theirs.
[/quote]

They sure wouldnt be doing ok with the standard rv wd combo.

Good idea going with apt stuff brits on tour.

Since they went with household stuff it works for a family. For just one or two the rv stuff works great.


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

Well, We don't have a family..Just myself and my Girlfriend..and a small dog. I've looked at a few 110v apartment models. New they are a little over 1k. Id like to keep it cheaper. Ive heard mixed reviews about the RV model washer and dryers or the combo rv washer/dryer. I guess I'm looking at spending at least a grand for one of these. Which I'll have to. The laundry mats will get expensive. I got lucky on this job because its around the corner from her parents.


----------



## Calvin's Dad (Mar 13, 2010)

BamaOutbackers said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I know there are some stack-able 110V washers and dryers out there. I was wondering if anyone on here had added a unit like that. I've searched and found a few, but no specs or anything. I''m wondering if I could make this work with my 30A service that I have or if I would have to upgrade to 50A..
> 
> Has anyone gone this route? I'd like to stay away from a gas dryer as that would get kind of expensive. I travel for a living and having a WD setup would be ideal.


I have a natural gas dryer at home and it dries really fast. Just wondering, maybe there is a small propane powered one out there? I doubt it would use much electricity. Just a thought, hope it helped. Good Luck! Calvin's Dad.


----------

